

Virtualizing MySQL , are you stupid ? - qhoxie
http://www.krisbuytaert.be/blog/node/757

======
lsc
the only reason to virtualize MySQL that I can think of is if you have 2
servers with way more ram than you need. Say that, like me, you buy servers
based on the dollar-per-ram metric. Right now, this means your servers have
32GB ram each. (I use two quad-core opterons in each 32GB ram server) so say I
have 2 servers with 32GB ram each, running Xen. (I do, in various states of
assembly and burn-in) Further say I only need 1GB of data on my MySQL server.
I can easily carve off a 4GB ram server from each Xen hardware host, and I can
setup a MySQL cluster server, with redundancy for much less than it would cost
to build two 4GB servers.

Remember, virtualization is just a tool to make consolidation easier.
Consolidation saves you money when the best value per unit of CPU/RAM leaves
you with a server that is larger than you need. Consolidation, though, tends
to reduce redundancy. Be careful with it.

